# Opinions on Bertram/Hatteras/Viking



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Opinions on Bertram/Hatteras/Viking ride
Wife and I are on the look for our first offshore boat, and prefer a sportfishing style boat. Have been scouring the web and after our initial research decided we wanted a Bertram in the 40 -50 range. More reading has discovered quite a few roll and pitch issues with that boat especially in the 2000+ year models. In addition to a short ride I took that opened my eyes a bit.

I'm sincerely interested in your thoughts and experiences as I want to do everything possible to find a lifer boat.

Thank you 
RF

Posted this on the wrong forum earlier, thanks for,the heads up!


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

i am not sure of the 2000+ year models but bertram, viking, hatteras, egg harbor, and post would be rated the highest of sportfishers in my book. i have an 86 egg harbor and the thing is a tank. i would just recommend being patient and researching on tht and other boards on the boat year model you are looking for. then take a good sea trial on a day with 3-4s and see how she handles. all boats will have negatives and positives but you just have to find what you feel comfortable with and really what the wife will feel happy with as well. kind of like the guys with cabin cruisers sporting outriggers and all :rotfl:


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

This is a ford/chevy/mopar kind of thing. 

For what it's worth:
1) the type of usage you envision will be important. Serious hardcore offshore, some offshore but also some pleasure cruising, mostly pleasure cruising...matters. 

2) a major differentiator between the brands is the bottom shape/design. Bertrams are famous for a deep vee from front to stern; Hats have a deep bow and then are flat in the rear. Their are pros and cons to each. 

3) i own a 42 Bertram. Yes, it rocks at a standstill. It also cuts thru chop like a knife and gives a very soft, cushy, comfortable ride, tracks nicely in either a head sea, beam sea, or following sea. But if you dont intend to do any serious trips out to sea, this may not matter. We however go to the floaters every trip. 

4) big boats require big maintenance. The cost to acquire it is only the beginning. Plan to spend at least 10K per year on maintenance, less if you do it yourself. 

5) the first thing you should buy is David Pascoes' book and read it cover to cover. 

6) i intend to move up to a 50-60' footer next. It will be another Bertram; the rocking is not an issue. Seaworthiness matters. These boats are built to ride out a storm.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you fisheramen for taking the time to share that. Exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Pascoe has website. Great review of the 42 Bertram , and many others. There are quite a few redone 42s and 46s out there. 46 Bert has a large cabin and very large cockpit...bigger than the 50s cockpit. LOT of choices. Take your time. Good survey is key. Try to find a redone one with newer or rebuilt power. Early 80s Bertrams had better bottoms than later boats..ie better resin in glass. Rough rule is 10 percent value of boat in maintenance and expenses per year, assuming no major engine issue. Also boats don't hold their value as well as they did in 80s and 90s. Good luck. I think the experience is worth the cost.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Fisheramen said:


> This is a ford/chevy/mopar kind of thing.
> 
> For what it's worth:
> 1) the type of usage you envision will be important. Serious hardcore offshore, some offshore but also some pleasure cruising, mostly pleasure cruising...matters.
> ...


I don't have experience on the boats you are looking at, but as others have stated, Dave Pasco in Florida is evidently very good at his surveys, I remember 15 years ago or so he did one on a Bert 54 that got run thru a restaurant during , if memory serves me right, hurricane Hugo. The eatery was destroyed, but the boat was pretty well intact other than props rudder and running gear, sitting on the street. Hull had superficial damage. I have always heard the older Bertrams are battle wagons, but don't know about the pitch and roll of them.


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

ROCKPORTFISHERMAN said:


> Thank you fisheramen for taking the time to share that. Exactly what I'm looking for!


A few more things:

1) Battlewagon- dallasrick brings up the durability factor. Pascoe does relay many such Bertram hurricane survivor stories and the pics are stunning- a Bertram sitting pretty on a highway, a Bertram run through a restaurant, and so on...and all the boats did fine. Mine is chock full of 3/4" plywood bulkheads and reinforcements everywhere- it is a tank. During Ike, she broke loose and hammered her neighbors. I have pics with her on top of a sailboat. My girl came away with a few scratches; the others did badly.

2) but yes it does rock. No getting around that. Before we leave the slip we have a safety meeting with crew and guests. It is our practice to pass out meclazine at that time and remind all the "I dont get seasick" folks that there will not be any trophies given for the man/woman who did not take anti nausea meds and did not get sick...and that the boat is not coming back early if you DO get sick. There are ways to manage this.

3) Hatts and Vikings are pretty; i admire them all up and down the dock. Am told the flat bottom reduces the rocking. Am also told that it is terrible in a following sea. This goes back to the type of boating you envision. A sunset booze cruise on calm waters allows for a different hull; a 3 day trip to Boomvang and the necessity of riding out big squalls indicates a need for something else.

4) Sunset booze cruises with Mrs Boatowner and all her friends are an essential. They keep the missus involved and enthused. We do them on the Bertram often.

5) State water snaps aside, there is likely not going to be much snapper fishing in close for the near future. I bought a yacht with snapper fishing in mind (30 to 60 mile excursions). Necessity led me into venturing further (300 mile excursions) out in pursuit of other game. And once i discovered that amazing cobalt blue water and the tuna, swords, dodo, wahoo, grouper, and tiles who occupy, was hooked on fishing the shelf and beyond.

6) Boat owning and maintenance is the start. Oceanography is another realm you will need to learn. Satellite data, weather and fish patterns, moon phases...lots of mysteries to crack.

7) Do you need to own or just charter? One is joy and pain; the other is efficient and economical.

PM me if you are ever at GYB. Will show you my boat and tell you whatever you want to know.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Back in the day the old adage was " you wanted to get there in a Bertram and fish out of a Hatteras" pros and cons to each, the head sea attributes of the older Bertram's were superior in the production lineup....it's a shame where the Italians have taken the company...met Morgan Bertram (son of Dick Bertram) my last trip to Stuart, he related the Italians are pulling their money from the product and slowly dimming the lights to focus on other investments....be nice to see a domestic entity scoop it up and turn it around....deep heritage in the history of sportfishing....good luck w your pursuit, keep us up to date.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

This is gonna sound crazy, but I don't do much "deciding." I always defer to (1) the wife and (2) what the survey dude says. You have to pick 3 or 6 boats and walk them, open up hatches, and sniff around. A lot of these Berts, Hatts, and so forth were heavily customized or rebuilt, and each one seems a bit different. You (3) get to drive the sucker if you get as far as sea trials and see how she handles to windward, on the beam, and in a following sea. Best of luck capt!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I noticed you didn't have POST on your short list. You need to keep that one off. Not a Gulf chop boat. Many miserable hours on one.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

I've been a yacht technician for close to 30 years and now I'm a captain of 54 Viking. Don't mean to offend anyone but I would steer clear of Bertram's built in this millennium. Viking and Hats are good but I would give Viking an edge just because of the build process and the extra things they do. Viking is pretty much the best production sport fish boat out there right now. There are a lot of customs out there that are better but it's all about money. And someone mentioned 10k a year in up keep, but that is a little low if you take care of it properly.


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Rockportfisherman, just rememb er like fisheramen said, there are all different aspects of learning involved. If a 40'+ convertible will be your very first offshore boat, you are truly diving in. It could get rocky if you go into it with rose shaded glasses. Go out on a few rides. Good luck.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

What's your price range?


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

I run a 50 Bertram with 820hp Mann's out of Rockport. Handles the chop with ease. Fishes well and burns 60gph at 29 knts. PM me for details.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Gentlemen, thank you for the great feedback.
We have two charters scheduled for a "bluebird day" over the next few weeks.
One will be on a Viking and one on a Cabo. Goal will be to check the rest of the family's pulse on this crazy idea that I have. Then, to make determination if we would rather charter X times per year or go for it with our own.
I have this bucket list goal to run from Rockport to Galveston, to Grand Isle to Orange Beach to Destin to Key West and particularly Dry Tortugas which we visited back this spring. Certainly in the discovery phase of that goal but it's pulling at the adventurer in me.
Again, some wonderful advice that I have been sharing with my wife so we can make a decision together.
Will reach out to the Rockport connections on here.
All the best,
RF


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

Older (80's-90's) Bert = Solid, Heavy, Thirsty (unless new power). Best rough water ride. Rolls more on the drift. Newer Bert = Lighter, Faster but IMO inferior build quality compared with older models.

Hatteras = Proven hull design, good all-around performer. Recently aquired Cabo yachts which probably means there will be one less brand to choose from in the future.

Viking = Most popular of the newer design production yachts, at least in our part of the world. Good all-around performer, fast and good looking. Plenty to choose from.

If you have a million or so in loose change lying around I'd recommend going with one of the newer Vikes or a Hatt. If not, there's absolutely nothing wrong with an older Bertram as long as its been maintained and updated. The old Detroit Diesel engines are reliable but thirsty. New, modern power in an older Bert a def. + +


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Might want to give some thought to picking a boat least likely to develop hull blisters.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Noticed it will be your first offshore boat. Those boats you mention are a lot to chew. Lots of maintenance and components. Make sure you learn the mechanics inside and out. It's not a matter of if but when something takes a dump while underway. Also the big blue can be pretty dangerous to unseasoned captains. Bring an experienced person for on as many runs as you can.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Throw us out a rough budget so we can get a better idea.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

300 ish.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I don't own an offshore boat but I was in Ft Lauderdale this weekend and we got to go to the International Boat show..About 1000 on display in the water and all I can say is holy ****.. I had now idea how poor I am. The Viking line was really top of the line and as I insinuated, I can'T fund a $6,000,000 boat. You had to make an appointment to tour the 86 which was over $9 mil.


----------



## tinyj (Jul 7, 2013)

Leo said:


> I don't own an offshore boat but I was in Ft Lauderdale this weekend and we got to go to the International Boat show..About 1000 on display in the water and all I can say is holy ****.. I had now idea how poor I am. The Viking line was really top of the line and as I insinuated, I can'T fund a $6,000,000 boat. You had to make an appointment to tour the 86 which was over $9 mil.


Sounds like a fair price for your own floating "country".


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

There is a COMPLETELY redone 53 Hatteras in Orange Beach in your price range. I almost made an offer on it. One of the best all around gulf boats and most durable hulls ever made. It is a BIG boat. Several redone 46s out there (Berts). Friend sold a 55 Viking last year for just over 300. Lots of choices. Take your time. I have done the trip you want to do twice minus the tortugas. Doing it on your own boat is awesome. If you are boat savvy it is doable. Hope it works for you. Keep talking to guys and find a good broker. Pete Fox is in your area and can help with your search when you are ready to buy. There are many good brokers in Texas, he is the one I know down that way.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Considering you're itinerary I would also be talking to Galati.

From what you said I guess you are looking at a 43 and a 45?

Instead of chartering I would take a sea trial on a boat you actually might want to purchase. And I would do it on fairly rough days. Assuming we are talking 2000+ vintage boats the Cabo will be more fuel efficient and slightly faster but the Viking will have a much better ride in the gulf. What speed do you plan on running mostly? The MANs dont like slow boating all day. Cruise speed or idle though is fine.

If you are going older than that then I agree the old Bert's are the choice.

I have a 45 Viking in Port A you are welcome to come down and take a look at. I went thought the same decision process a few years back. Slip neighbor has a 43 cabo and i am sure we could arrange to get them both out same day.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Also I can't speak to the older boats but between 1000hr (or 2 yr service which they are now recommending on the MANs) and regular maintenance you will be a lot closer to at least 20,000 a year on maintenance on a mid 2000ish boat and that is with not much breaking.

Having said that I love the engines they just need a lot of care. But if this is your first boat don't let it escape you that you will need haul outs , bottom paint, a/c work, electric work, soft goods, etc. It goes quick.


----------



## marlin45 (Nov 19, 2011)

These are some questions you need to ask yourself first I would recommend. 
How much do you know about big boats? 
You will be constantly working on it or paying someone too. 
How much do you know about engines?
Same as above. 
Do you have people to run the fishing aspect of a big boat while you actually run the boat?
Cost is about 6-8 hundred a month even if u don't go fishing. 
How close do you live to the coast? 
The boat needs to be run every 2-3 weeks. No big deal in the summer but in January it can turn into a job. It also needs to be washed every two weeks. 
If the answer to these questions honestly is not much experience I would add in the cost of a captain at the very least a good deckhand. From a straight cost side of things you could travel 3-4 times a year spend less money and catch more fish. If you would rather do it yourself these are just some things you need to be honest with yourself about. For the record I'm a do it yourself kinda guy and there is not many things more rewarding than letting one go on your own boat. Hope I didn't burst your bubble I have just seen a lot of people have bad experiences thinking they are just gonna get a big boat and go out on there own.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

We are in the same boat, save we need 3 staterooms. I have been doing my homework now for about 3-4 months Here is what we found:
Bertrams -- roll a lot -- older (pre '99's were tanks wel built and were thirsty) The newer ones have issues with hull lay-ups and a lot of other things-- we took them off the list-- this all started when the company was sold, before this-- known proven thirsty fish raising monsters that roll (a lot according to most) 
Hatteras -- yes there are some with hull blisters, there are some with some gel-coat issues and yes they are flat in the back-- still a great boat and still well thought of
Vikings, good design -- well thought out and constantly tweaked over the years --
Proven boats that hold up well and hold their value well respective to others of the same era (itâ€™s a boat so itâ€™s not an investment) In any given years or models there will be a high and a low-- its very consistent. these boats command a premium over most production boats, and when you go to sell will do the same for you if they are in your budget. 
Carolina or Custom boats-- Beautiful, well made, lighter, but prices/fit and finish all over the place and except for a few names (Bayliss, F&S, Tribute, Blackwell etc.) The prices for some hold up and others do not. My understanding is when the economy is hurting these boats prices (save the top tier guys) are the most volatile. Good values can be had here, but selling may be an issue if the economy is down when you go to get out. Design in a lot of cases reduces interior area, but ride is supposed to be great, along with economy
Momma will most likely be concerned with interiors, and unless the boat has been to Cay Marine or another yard for upgrades, Vikings or a top tier custom will hands down win every time, 
Old Detroits pushed a lot of these older boats, not going to get into a debate about 92's or 71's, but there is a huge difference in noise level, exhaust and economy on these engines vs newer engines. You will pay/save for it up front as well depending on newer engingines or older
Mans have the highest HP to weight ratio-- but the maintenance is pretty steep
MTUS are generally found in the bigger boats with the higher HP -- maintenance is spendy here as well
Cats are found in some re powers and are generally well thought of but will increase the purchase price some were thirsty (3412's)
Cummins are great engines as well -- but most all of the bigger boats 47+ dont have them-- I guess these guys dont make as many high HP engines?
If a boat was or has been upgraded and its older, the former owner typically takes an a55 whipping on the money spent, you can get a good value here.
If this is the route you take, be patient and take advantage of someone else s hard work-- otherwise plan on burning stacks of 1000 dollar bills to get it like you want it and when you go to sell-- you will be the guy taking the butt kicking
Based upon our research so far, figure out how you want to fish -- slow out slow in, slow out fast in, mostly cruise some fish, fast out fast in, ride etc. then narrow your hull choice and engine choice to fit your needs. After you have done this -- take momma on the boats/hulls to get a feel for her ideas of what the interior needs to look like.
Crawl around in the engine room and see if you can get to everything you need to get to if you are going to do the maint. yourself. 
Itâ€™s a Rubikâ€™s cube, but it can be fun if you are patient, plus you meet a lot of nice people along the way
Figure 800-1000 ft/yr to keep it looking really nice. Less for less. Some years you will beat this, some years you will spend more (engine issues etc) 

Just my .02


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

marlin45 said:


> These are some questions you need to ask yourself first I would recommend.
> How much do you know about big boats?
> You will be constantly working on it or paying someone too.
> How much do you know about engines?
> ...


X2


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey. Friends wood Matt, the flat back at the stern. Are there issues with that?


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Guess it is my turn to chime in since I have a boat that is close to your category.

It is no less than $1K/mo. just to have the boat sit in the slip. PERIOD. Even if you do your own PM, you're still looking at another $1K/mo. EASY. For these type boats, you need to budget $3K/mo. at minimum.

Even if you don't spend the money every year, you're going to have that one year that will make up for the years you didn't hit that number. TRUST ME ON THIS.

As far as Bert, Hatt, and Viking go... it is like Ford Chevy Dodge. You will quickly find out that at your budget, you won't get a (realistic) 30 knot cruise out of any of these boats. You'll probably have to bump up to $500K. NUMBER ONE PRIORITY: Cockpit engine room access. Stay away from anything that doesn't have it. It sucks having to get in through the salon... and the smell in the salon always is that of diesel if you have to get to the engines from there.

My opinioin (Yes, I have a 1993 Hatteras): Bertram were great back in the day. They are a proven gulf chop battlewagon. BUT, if you do a lot of slow boating (and trust me you will) you're going to want something that doesn't roll as much. Even if you buy one that is repowered, you're looking at the best possible cruise of 27 or so knots at best and you will run into tankage problems if you want to avoid slow boating. The older hulls just aren't designed to cruise at 30+ either. The interior is all up to the previous owner. New bertrams... well I'd personally stay away. 

Hatteras: Like all boat companies, had some issues over the years, but like Viking, they have corrected them and have excellent customer service. Don't worry about them being "flat" in the back. Most of the ones in your budget have a keel. They will be a couple knots slower with similar power becuase of it, but the ride is still great... but slower (did I already say that?) I NEVER have bow steer. The fit and finish is superior to Bertram in same vintages.... the wife will like it better because of this. We slow boat a lot. Only 785 gallons, and I hate messing with bladders.

Viking: In my opinion, they are the most pleasing to the eye. Viking has had there share of problems... around 1999-2000 (or somewhere around that time) had serious issues with gelcoat, BUT they stand behind there products. They really have had problems, just ask anyone that has owned one, but that hasn't seemed to hurt the brand. Very pretty interior and exterior, and a very nice ride. In your budget, you will probably be able to find a nice one. They really are pretty.

I guess that's all I've got for now. If you ever find yourself in League City, stop by SSH and I'll buy you a beer and you can check out mine. I'll show you the good/bad/ugly.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

X1000. Well said.



Friendswoodmatt said:


> We are in the same boat, save we need 3 staterooms. I have been doing my homework now for about 3-4 months Here is what we found:
> Bertrams -- roll a lot -- older (pre '99's were tanks wel built and were thirsty) The newer ones have issues with hull lay-ups and a lot of other things-- we took them off the list-- this all started when the company was sold, before this-- known proven thirsty fish raising monsters that roll (a lot according to most)
> Hatteras -- yes there are some with hull blisters, there are some with some gel-coat issues and yes they are flat in the back-- still a great boat and still well thought of
> Vikings, good design -- well thought out and constantly tweaked over the years --
> ...


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Unless this is going to be an "open check book" boat in which 3rd parties do all the maint. and operation, I would suggest you not make it your first "big boat." 

Instead, buy a 28 to 35 foot boat w/ diesels for short money and beat the chit out of it for the next four years. Its small enough that you and your wife can operate it, so both will get tons of hands on practice. Then, you will have the information to purchase and operate something in the 40-50 foot class. There are some lessons one simply has to learn the hard way.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Flat in the back is not a big problem no -- but some would claim in a following sea it make things tougher --other would say its not a big deal. Any boat you buy will have its quirks, will have a sweet spot she likes to run in will have a spot that shes really not great in from what i can tell so far.


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

Ernest said:


> Unless this is going to be an "open check book" boat in which 3rd parties do all the maint. and operation, I would suggest you not make it your first "big boat."
> 
> Instead, buy a 28 to 35 foot boat w/ diesels for short money and beat the chit out of it for the next four years. Its small enough that you and your wife can operate it, so both will get tons of hands on practice. Then, you will have the information to purchase and operate something in the 40-50 foot class. There are some lessons one simply has to learn the hard way.


Wisdom there; very good idea.

But if i were to start over, would have bought bigger than my current 42'; and would have waited to find one that had already been redone. Ex. Jack Beal's 46' Bertram- repowered, repainted, dolled up to the 9s...and he sold it for a steal.

Others have already made this point though.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

These are the salad days. The big boat market is not far from rock bottom. Many of the people that actually want to sell are getting raped. Not as bad as a couple years ago, but still, a rapin.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*yup*



Ernest said:


> These are the salad days. The big boat market is not far from rock bottom. Many of the people that actually want to sell are getting raped. Not as bad as a couple years ago, but still, a rapin.


Yup, I can't even seem to get an offer, and have been told by many that I'm priced right.... I haven't even had one low ball offer.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Mr tuffy what are u selling?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Ernest said:


> These are the salad days. The big boat market is not far from rock bottom. Many of the people that actually want to sell are getting raped. Not as bad as a couple years ago, but still, a rapin.


Not in Texas it's not. I see new and big boats all over South Texas right now. People aren't interested in buying an older "big boat problem" with inefficient and high hour power when they can buy a newer, faster, bigger, and more efficient boat for the same or a little more money. 
Example: a 72' Donzi just sold for around 150k around Port Aransas. It was a beautiful boat but had old power and was slow. An '07 45' Viking with MANs will fetch 600k right now here in Texas. Neither of the sellers were distressed. Why buy a boat with old wiring, technology, power, electronics, paint, fiberglass, etc when you can buy something else. Yes there's a value in old school...heck I used to run a 29' blackfin and loved it, but it was old and I SPEND THE SAME AMOUNT OF MONEY PER MONTH to maintain my newer 40 footer as I did when I owned my much older (1996) 29 blackfin. It was just older...wires, pumps, hoses, engines, electronics, I could go on but you see my point. 
Buy newer, faster, and as big as you want to go. Because one day you'll have to/want to sell it..."how am I going to get out of this boat" is a good question to ask before you throw down some cash for a money loosing liability. 
Start small. I learned a ton running my little blackfin. Before the blackfin I ran a center console. Each step I learned. I now know that a sport fishing boat (inboard diesel) is a money pit, especially on the Texas coast. I knew that buying my 40' cabo. It's a labor of love for me though. I tinker, and check oil, and crawl around the motors, and for some reason I love it. For every 10 hours of work I put in I get to enjoy my boat offshore for 1 hour. If you're not willing to do this/accept this you need to buy a center console. My .02. And yes I crawl around my own motors, clean my own toilets, and vacuum my own floors. Some people hire captains or whatever to do this. The joy of diesel inboard sport fishing boat ownership is maintenance for me. The catching fish part is just icing on the cake. Take my opinion for what it's worth. If you want some concrete dollar numbers on what I spent to maintain my boat a month PM me. It's too ridiculous to post here. I fear I'll be called stupid (because I most likely am, right)?


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

300k will buy alot of "used" boat in todays world.

My advice is to find a seasoned big boat captain(CC captains need not apply) you trust before you even start looking at boats. This can be done on a consulting basis or salary, you will need to decide which.

A qualified captain will keep you from buying some one elses problems, steer you in a direction of a good older vessel and give you a realistic idea of what it really costs to own a big boat. It will shock the **** out of you. Surveys are important, but seldom do they really give an idea of what the listed repairs will cost, much less the cost of owning the vessel.

My advice is to look into chartering your short list of boats.
This will accomplish a couple of things.
You will know how the boat handles while actually fishing the boat.
You will get great information from the captain on that particular boat and certainly many others as well.

Chartering is clearly the best(most economiclal) way for most folks to fish several times a year offshore. 
The marinas are full of big boats that see less than 100 hrs a year....a waste in my opinion. These boats are somebodys dreams, but the reality owning a big boat bit them in the butt.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm waiting for a blue bird day for a short day trip with wife and kids. Will j
Keep you posted and send some pics along on our trip.
I'm incredibly humbled by the support, advice and help offered here.
Thank you, means a lot!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Mr tuffy what are u selling?


'93 Hatteras 46


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Gotcha -- thanks and good luck with the sale


----------

